# IS THIS A GOOD DEAL OR NOT



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

hi to all, i just wanted to know if this is a good deal or not. I am 31 with 8 yrs no claims just got my r33 gtr it runnning about 400 -450 bhp.

My best insurance deal so far has been £ 1000.00 execss £ 500 and have been told that all skyline gtr owners have to pay a min execss of £500, by this insurance company. All i wanted to know is this true or not.

oh this is my first ever perfromance car so really i think it might be a good deal.

( should i take it and run )

like to know what you think? 

many thanks akks


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nobby666 said:


> TESCO INSURANCE Company 0845 300 4400
> AON LTD 4 x 4 Policy 0870 0777888
> PRIVELIGE Insurance Company 01132 439988
> D & S Osborne 0208 641 2016
> ...


This may help if you haven't rung around much yet.

I paid a grand on 500bhp, so sounds reasonable.


----------



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

so it ok, can do better you think?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Who is your quote with?


----------



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

There is only a few on your list that i have not given a call to yet.


----------



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

a - plan they have been the best so far, i have phone around, but no else comes close.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

yeah, I was with A-plan before my engine upgrades, they were excellent to deal with.


----------

